

India's Y Combinator Clone - paraschopra
http://www.morpheusventure.com/

======
prakash
Just because someone provides an initial round for <10% equity and mimics the
YC model, doesn't make them one.

1\. Their application form is doc not a web based one 2\. They ask for Lines
of Code

~~~
ali_
That is insubstantial. The part that really sets them apart from YC is that
they are only investing their time, not their money.

